# Giant Asian Eats Her own arms ?



## Ghozt (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, i was going to turn the lights off for the night and I give a good inspection before i do and noticed she ate her front arms off !

Whats the reson for that ? I feed her well...


----------



## Ghozt (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW ! I was going to turn the light off just now and shes eating her self ! I tried to get forgrips to gently stop her and she is biteng the forcgrips hard ! You can hear the metel and teeth clicking ! What do i do ?


----------



## Rick (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing you can do. She isn't eating them because you don't feed her enough. Usually they do this because something is wrong with the affected limbs. If she eats both her front legs that is essentially a death sentence for a mantis. If nothing appears wrong with her front legs maybe she is just mental?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 10, 2010)

I sent u a reply, but here is for anyone interested.....

I never heard of a mantis eating itself, but probably not impossible to happen, if hungry enough, or mental as someone mentioned, but my thinking on this behavior is that the limb is bad, even thought you cannot see it as being so. So she is ridding herself of the bad limb. Also it would not hurt to change her food a bit, give her something new, a meal worm or something else and make sure her cage is clean and that she gets water everyday, the asians like their drinks


----------



## Ghozt (Mar 10, 2010)

My mantis is EMO !


----------



## kookamonga (Mar 10, 2010)

Ghozt said:


> My mantis is EMO !


/ wrist


----------



## Ghozt (Mar 12, 2010)

She just ate her other arm off...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 12, 2010)

OK, now your upsetting me to, got a pic of her? what r u feeding her, is she drinkin?


----------



## Quake (Jun 19, 2010)

If she ate both, she might have an infection that spread despite the first arm. If she lives you can hand feed her so keep trying. I have found that the key to preventing these sorts of things is a clean cage with not too much water and VERY moderated heat. I didn't account for the weather and couldn't get my bug room below 80 for a week or so and it killed my asian mantis due to infection and gave my budwings cottonmouth.


----------

